# 2011 Trek Carbon/Ultegra Shakedown



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

There's three carbon Ultegra equipped bikes from Trek this year. 

MSRP:

Madone 6.3 - $4199
Madone 5.2 - $3149
Cronus - $3679

Madone 6.3 










Madone 5.2










Cronus 










Obviously this is a sweet spot in the lineup for a lot of buyers. Not sure I am needing to upgrade my 2008 Madone 5.2 but I am always looking. Lets compare.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*....*

really not pleased with the design this year.
keep your 08. much nicer.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I really like the internal routing.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Not a fan of the gaudy graphics either but the Cronus looks good in an understated way. I also kind of like the traditional seat post and I've heard good things about the frame. Do we really need four "Trek" decals on each side of the bike?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Really disappointed they dropped Project One on the 5-series and didn't run a Rival/Apex option for 4 or 5 series. You could get the 6-series for $300 less w/Rival--wish that option existed for the 5--and maybe an $1800 4-series w/Apex.

The Fisher looks the nicest, but it's a REALLY stiff bike--great if you ride crits or most of your rides are <50 miles. Based on looks, I'd be the Cronos.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> Really disappointed they dropped Project One on the 5-series and didn't run a Rival/Apex option for 4 or 5 series. You could get the 6-series for $300 less w/Rival--wish that option existed for the 5--and maybe an $1800 4-series w/Apex.
> 
> The Fisher looks the nicest, but it's a REALLY stiff bike--great if you ride crits or most of your rides are <50 miles. Based on looks, I'd be the Cronos.


Yeah I heard the Cronus is pretty stiff but I hadn't heard it was harsh. I'm on the heavy side so I bet I'd like it.


----------



## tamen00 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a Cronos ultimate - Awesome bike and does not ride rough - it rides smoother than the Scott CR1 I came off of. I rode a 6 and the Cronos back to back and there was no contest - I ordered the Cronos. It is stiffer than the 6 series in all the right places and was lighter. Get one... really nice bikes.

Bummer thing though is I have to sell mine now because I have a "sponsorship" deal so I am getting a different road bike... bummer


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife and i just got new 2011 5.2's! Nice bikes and we enjoy them. She got the black and i got the red. They are super smooth and ride well. Granted this is my first road bike so i have nothing to compare it to but i am very happy with my purchase!


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice bike!


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

tamen00 said:


> I have a Cronos ultimate - Awesome bike and does not ride rough - it rides smoother than the Scott CR1 I came off of. I rode a 6 and the Cronos back to back and there was no contest - I ordered the Cronos. It is stiffer than the 6 series in all the right places and was lighter. Get one... really nice bikes.
> 
> Bummer thing though is I have to sell mine now because I have a "sponsorship" deal so I am getting a different road bike... bummer


Might be getting a Rocky Mountain instead for the same reasons.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tinshield said:


> Nice bike!



Thanks i am bummed it is raining here today i really wanted to go for a ride.


----------

